# Bachelor of Arts: major/minor units



## lil (Dec 17, 2012)

Έχω τις εξής απορίες: ποιά είναι η επίσημη μετάφραση του Bachelor of Arts; Το έχω βρεί ως "Πτυχίο" σκέτο ή "Πτυχίο Γλωσσών". Είναι σωστά αυτά τα δύο; 
Επίσης, το major μεταφράζεται ως βασική ειδίκευση. Το minor; 

Επίσης, όταν μιλάμε για ένα μάθημα και αναφέρεται στα units, αυτό πώς μεταφράζεται; π.χ. γράφει σε έναν οδηγό σπουδών"greek units are offered..." Ξέρω ότι το university units μεταφράζεται ως ακαδημαϊκές μονάδες. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, όμως, δεν μου φαίνεται σωστό.


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2012)

Α, ναι, το units. Να προσθέσω εδώ, για παρόμοια εξέταση και το module που είναι το μάθημα (Φυσική Ι, Φυσική ΙΙ κλπ).


----------



## lil (Dec 17, 2012)

Σε ό, τι αφορά τα υπόλοιπα;


----------



## bernardina (Dec 17, 2012)

Το Arts αναφέρεται στις λεγόμενες ελευθέριες τέχνες ή liberal arts που, όπως λέει και στο λήμμα, περιλαμβάνουν

History
Languages
Linguistics
Literature
Mathematics
Music
Philosophy
Political Science
Psychology
Religious studies
Science
Theater

Το minor, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, μεταφράζεται ως δευτερεύον μάθημα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Θα πρότεινα, για το BA, να δώσεις *(πρώτο) (πανεπιστημιακό) πτυχίο (Bachelor of Arts)*, δηλαδή να κρατήσεις το BA στην παρένθεση γιατί αυτό καταλαβαίνει όλος ο κόσμος (και συνήθως ακολουθείται από την επιστήμη, άρα ας μην το προσδιορίσεις ως προς το αντικείμενο των σπουδών) και να βάλεις τα _(πρώτο)_ και _(πανεπιστημιακό)_ χωρίς την παρένθεση μόνο αν το απαιτεί το κείμενο. 

Τα _units_ να τα πεις _διδακτικές ενότητες_ για να μην μπερδευτούν με τις _μονάδες / credits_. Τα _μαθήματα_ είναι πονοκέφαλος (ποιος λέει τι πώς).


----------



## lil (Dec 18, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Νομίζω με βοήθησες αρκετά, γιατί πραγματικά βλέπω ότι επικρατεί μια σύγχυση σε ό,τι αφορά το ΒΑ.!


----------



## munich (Nov 20, 2013)

Γεια σας. Αναρωτίεμαι αν ισχύει η μετάφραση «δευτερεύον μάθημα» για το minor, κι αν ναι, θα λέγαμε την πτυχιακή εργασία που γράφουν στα πλαίσιά του «δευτερεύουσα πτυχιακή εργασία»;


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι λέγεται η _δευτερεύουσα πτυχιακή_, αλλά θα ήταν καλύτερο το _πτυχιακή (εργασία) δευτερεύοντος (μαθήματος)_.


----------



## munich (Nov 20, 2013)

ευχαριστώ!


----------

